# HTC Incredible S



## Mennah Bennis (Jun 29, 2012)

Mod Type:: Leak

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Is there any link so that I can upgrade for my HTC Incredible S to ICS ???


----------



## qingmui (Jun 11, 2012)

This is for release ROM only, you should post on "Droid Incredible 2 / S" not this subforum.

First, you need to be sure your phone is s-off.

there is no CM9 for Incredible.
try RC "http://www.virtuousrom.com/p/quattro.html"
or with sense alpha version "http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21164-romdesire-s21-05-2012x-series-virtuous-primadonna-v1210-alpha-3/"

If you upgrade from 2.2 -> 2.3, you may also need baseband {Radio}upgrade. 



> [background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]From the 2.32.1010.1 RUU:[/background]
> *20.2810.30.085AU_3805.06.03.16*
> md5: c8c0be410c97e9bf82cdad54d4da0ef4


----------

